# Deputy Sheriff Robert Paris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Robert Paris*

Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, April 12, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 53
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/12/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Deputy Sheriff Robert Paris was shot and killed while he and another deputy were serving an eviction notice at the Whispering Woods apartment complex on Chrysler Drive in Modesto.

The deputies were attempting entry into the residence around 11 a.m. when the subject opened fire, striking and killing Deputy Paris and a civilian. The suspect barricaded himself inside of the residence and has not yet been taken into custody.

Deputy Paris had served with the Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department for 16 years and is survived by his parents, a brother and two adult children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Adam Christianson
Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department
250 E Hackett Road
Modesto, CA 95358

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21225-deputy-sheriff-robert-paris#ixzz1rulkoCxA​


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

RIP Deputy Paris


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Paris


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

RIP Deputy Paris.


----------

